# Happy Thanksgiving!



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!*
Sally,Oliver and Comet
PS-Diane I love those!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving my American friends :canada: 
May you have a wonderful day filled with love, family, friendship and good food!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, too funny! I love Maxine!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, funny, funny. Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I love it. My DIL's job is to cook, my job is to eat. It's all good.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: HAPPY THANKSGIVING! :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanksgiving Divorce

A man in Jacksonville calls his son in San Diego the day before Thanksgiving
and says, "I hate to ruin your day, but I have to tell you that your mother
and I are divorcing; forty-five years of misery is enough. " "Pop,
what are you talking about?" the son screams.

"We can't stand the sight of each other any longer," the father
says. "We're sick of each other, and I'm sick of talking about
this, so you call your sister in Denver and tell her." Frantic, the son
calls his sister, who explodes on the phone. "NO WAY are they getting
divorced," she shouts, "I'll take care of this." She calls
Jacksonville immediately, and screams at her father, "You are NOT getting
divorced. Do not do a single thing until I get there. I am calling my brother
back, and we will both be there tomorrow. Until then, don't do a thing. DO
YOU HEAR ME?" and hangs up. The old man hangs up his phone and turns to his
wife. "Okay," he says, "they're coming for Thanksgiving and
paying their own way."
ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.....Diane, I love that last one!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone !


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Diane,
ound:ound:ound: You are too funny.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Very funny 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Hav-vy* Thanksgiving to All!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL"
I pray you will have a wonderful meal and make great family memories...and capture them in pictures!!

I am "SO THANKFUL" for this forum and all the infomation I have gathered to help me understand Cicero and his care!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I am THANKFUL for all my caring, funny, sharing forum friends too!! :tea::grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! I'm thankful the election is over! :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Diane, Just WHERE do you get these! LOL! Oh, I just found out that LOL means Laughing Out Loud. I thought it meant Lots of Laughs. A subtle difference???? 

We just got our computer hooked up tonight at our winter home in the Sunshine State. Cazzie and Chelsie were excellent travellers. Wonderful in the motel room, and they both love Florida. The weather is so nice for those long walks. Too bad, they are going back to Snow Land for Christmas! I think they will protest! Those little freezing backsides!

I took a poll of my kids (all grown way up now) and they would rather have us home for Christmas than Thanksgiving, so we are having the traditional turkey dinner with DH's cousins. Although I will shed some tears when I think of all the Thanksgivings with us crammed around the table when the kids were small, everyone vie-ing for the wishbone. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Suzy, Cazzie and Chelsie


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Paige said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


LOL!

S.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to my forum buddies and their families. I am thankful that I discovered this amazing breed and the forum. I am thankful there are still people like you out there. It makes you believe in humanity.

I am thankful every morning when I wake up with no dirt in my eyes (if you know what I mean). As tough as this year has been I am thankful that we made it through and are looking forward to the birth of my first grandchild in another month.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone ..
I am thankful I found this forum as well .. You are wonderful caring people ..
Maxine was just the whipped creme on my pumpkin pie !!
She is a character !!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! I too am thankful for this forum and all the wonderful people who make it what it is.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING my American friends! Keep the Havs away from the cooked bones and stuffing and save me some leftovers! :biggrin1:


----------

